# Any Film Makers on Here?



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Do we have any budding film makers on here, or anyone that may have been interested in film making?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I’ve been in a couple of short films, but probably not the ones you’re looking for.....

:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I've been in a couple of short films, but probably not the ones you're looking for.....
> 
> :lol:


Think i've seen that episode of Police, Camera, Action :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Would’ve got away with it too if it wasn’t for those pesky kids......


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Cueball said:


> Would've got away with it too if it wasn't for those pesky kids......


(pulls off disguise mask) Gasp!!...." It's Mr Cueball, the janitor"


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Not a film maker bit I follow these amateur filmmakers who do parodies of famous films especially the kungfu genre


----------

